# kkk turbos



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

does anyone know anything about them? i've got a good deal going on a kkk k16 turbo. i know it will only boost .9 bar (around 13psi) but other than that, i have nothing.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they mostly come on audis and dubs. not too common. I'd get a garrett.


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

mostly used on porsche's i'd go with a precision or garret GT series,no turbonetics old skool teknology.....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The older KKKs are terribly laggy and peaky , one reason (of many) the older Porsches were a huge handful to drive. Dunno about the newer ones. Any old school turbo technology will be about the same.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

the k16 looks like it has a t3 turbine inlet flange, if so i can use it. the only reason im considering this turbo is the kid i can get it off of is selling it for $100.00 because he cant get rid of it, but the turbo is in GREAT shape. but if it wont spool on my ga untill 5000rpm it would be pointless to buy it. 


i would love to get a garrett, but the 700.00 ill be saving (if this thing will work) would go a long way to getting my ecu reprogramed, and some groceries for my family


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

look....there have been tons of threads like this on non-popular brand turbos and "good deal" turbos.

do it right the first time, or don't bother doing it at all, because you won't be happy.


----------

